# Unseen Synthol Freaks! UNBELIEVEABLE!



## Arnold (May 11, 2013)

Unseen Synthol Freaks! UNBELIEVEABLE!! (NEW2011) - YouTube


----------



## Intense (May 11, 2013)

1:45.....what is it?




lol'd at the middle eastern dude, used to get ragged on all the time on bb.com


----------



## LAM (May 11, 2013)

they all look so incredibly stupid.  would truly suck to have to low self-esteem that you would do that knowing that the only people you are impressing are the ones that know nothing about the sport of bodybuilding.


----------



## Zaphod (May 11, 2013)

No thanks.  I'll stay small.


----------



## The Prototype (May 11, 2013)

Wtf. Dumbasses. They look retarded.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2013)

It's just awesome when they have their upper arms all synthed-out, but their forearms look like they came from an Ethiopian.

Also, that British guy at the end... One of the biggest douche-bag-looking guys I've ever seen. It's bad enough when white Americans try to look thug, but it's even worse when black British guys try to do it.


----------



## freddym (May 11, 2013)

LAM
what about the self esteem of arnold coe zane columbo yates etc..they all took drugs too.. took them to make themselves look better..these clowns in this post took some too and came out looking stupid. all the known bodybuilders took drugs and came out looking better.. same thing applies. they all took something to get better in their eyes. they all must have had low self esteem then..all loosers.


----------



## dave 236 (May 11, 2013)

freddym said:


> LAM
> what about the self esteem of arnold coe zane columbo yates etc..they all took drugs too.. took them to make themselves look better..these clowns in this post took some too and came out looking stupid. all the known bodybuilders took drugs and came out looking better.. same thing applies. they all took something to get better in their eyes. they all must have had low self esteem then..all loosers.



They took drugs yes, but they put in the work to achieve the look they wanted. Its not like taking aas and not training would've gotten them anywhere. Synthol 
Is ridiculed because its completely fake cosmetic bullshit, not only does using it scream low self esteem it also screams lazy.
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-Lats (May 11, 2013)

Fuck working hard and dieting synthols easier.
that black dude at the ends a fucken clown!!! No chest no back no legs and shitty arms but stupidly big traps.


----------



## HFO3 (May 11, 2013)

DAM, those guys are all repulsive to look at, I literally jerked my head back from my screen on some of them... there are serious mental issues goin on there


----------



## ADEMPT321 (May 11, 2013)

Every guy in that video is a joke pretty crazy what some people will do to there bodys they have no perportion they just look odd


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2013)

Some of that looked photoshopped. That's what I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2013)

Alphonse @ 1:22?


----------



## gman10 (May 11, 2013)

I wonder if that Mr.T guy(had the van) sleeps like that as well.....and that he-she-man-woman-thing,wtf.....


----------



## Zaphod (May 11, 2013)

freddym said:


> LAM
> what about the self esteem of arnold coe zane columbo yates etc..they all took drugs too.. took them to make themselves look better..these clowns in this post took some too and came out looking stupid. all the known bodybuilders took drugs and came out looking better.. same thing applies. they all took something to get better in their eyes. they all must have had low self esteem then..all loosers.



Synthol doesn't make you stronger.  Getting stronger takes hard work.  Hard work bodybuilders put in to look the way they do.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 11, 2013)

Time to call the psychiatrist.


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

......


----------



## Intense (May 11, 2013)

freddym said:


> LAM
> what about the self esteem of arnold coe zane columbo yates etc..they all took drugs too.. took them to make themselves look better..these clowns in this post took some too and came out looking stupid. all the known bodybuilders took drugs and came out looking better.. same thing applies. they all took something to get better in their eyes. they all must have had low self esteem then..all loosers.




Your post is full of fail son.



AAS+hard work and "completely abused" synthol are two entirely different things.


----------



## Watson (May 11, 2013)

i blame their parents, there must have been something on tv or somewhere to go that night instead of fucking......


----------



## LAM (May 11, 2013)

Intense said:


> Your post is full of fail son.
> 
> 
> 
> AAS+hard work and "completely abused" synthol are two entirely different things.



your reading comprehension would be the fail, as no where in my post did I even mention AAS of which I am a huge fan of for experienced weight trainers.


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

Alot of pro bodybuilders use synthol now...Jay Cutler used it in his delts and biceps...Rich Piana is another one who uses it and i have read posts on here about how awesome he looks and what a mutant freak he is...I think it looks rediculous myself but i dont judge others for doing what they want to their own bodies.


----------



## Bowden (May 12, 2013)

freddym said:


> LAM
> what about the self esteem of arnold coe zane columbo yates etc..they all took drugs too.. took them to make themselves look better..these clowns in this post took some too and came out looking stupid. all the known bodybuilders took drugs and came out looking better.. same thing applies. they all took something to get better in their eyes. they all must have had low self esteem then..all loosers.



Well this has to be one of the dumbest posts I have read on IM.
There is a difference between someone with a work ethic that it takes to reach the Mr. Olympia level like the guys you mentioned that use enhancements and someone that abuses a drug to the point of looking like an ass clown like those synthol abusers.
Synthol abusers like those guys do not "look better".


----------



## The Prototype (May 12, 2013)

Booby said:


> Alot of pro bodybuilders use synthol now...Jay Cutler used it in his delts and biceps...Rich Piana is another one who uses it and i have read posts on here about how awesome he looks and what a mutant freak he is...I think it looks rediculous myself but i dont judge others for doing what they want to their own bodies.



Rich denies using synthol. He says he has used it in the past but only tried it just like every AAS he's tried. I'll have to track down the video later and post it.


----------



## The Prototype (May 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kenUZ2VHkLw&sns=em


----------



## Booby (May 12, 2013)

Ive seen this video before he does say that hes used synthol before but no longer uses it...I wonder how much hes used and for how long?...By the way notice how much trouble Rich has breathing in that video, i think hes on way to much gear and gonna have a heart attack or stroke one of these days...I hope not.


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Well this has to be one of the dumbest posts I have read on IM.
> There is a difference between someone with a work ethic that it takes to reach the Mr. Olympia level like the guys you mentioned that use enhancements and someone that abuses a drug to the point of looking like an ass clown like those synthol abusers.
> Synthol abusers like those guys do not "look better".



is synthol even a drug? i thought it was just an oil that plumps an area up?

"Synthol is one of the best known and most used SEO's. A Site Enhancement  Oil (SEO) is a liquid substance, usually a mixture of oils, used by  some bodybuilders to increase the apparent size of some muscles. The  effects of *SEOs are purely and solely cosmetic* and there is no increase  in muscular performance.

Synthol is an intramuscular lipid acid, which is a synthetic oil and  is introduced into the muscle if you want to enlarge it. The substance  penetrates into the spaces between muscle fibers and remains there.  About 70 percent of the drug is maintained in muscles, while the other  30 immediately break down into lipids, just like any other fats. It  enters the body through the digestive tract."

totally different that something that helps your actual muscle grow like a beast it seems.


----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2013)

Why why why, does 1 want to make himself look like a freak?

That's 1 fraternity I'm glad I'm not part of!


----------



## Intense (May 12, 2013)

LAM said:


> your reading comprehension would be the fail, as no where in my post did I even mention AAS of which I am a huge fan of for experienced weight trainers.




I believe that would be your reading comprehension because I wasnt even referring to you. I was referring to freddys post(The person I quoted).


----------



## Bowden (May 12, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> is synthol even a drug? i thought it was just an oil that plumps an area up?
> 
> "Synthol is one of the best known and most used SEO's. A Site Enhancement  Oil (SEO) is a liquid substance, usually a mixture of oils, used by  some bodybuilders to increase the apparent size of some muscles. The  effects of *SEOs are purely and solely cosmetic* and there is no increase  in muscular performance.
> 
> ...



The person I responded to called it a drug.

Tell you what, next time I will try and be more correct and call it a compound consisting of in some cases 85% medium-chain triglyceride oils, 7.5% lidocaine and 7.5% benzyl alcohol to be injected and encapsulated in muscle fibers to add volume to the muscle.
Is that better :-D ?


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2013)

warning graphic exploded bicep. nsfw

Synthol Abuser Death Video | Best Gore

forgive the stupidity this seems pretty obviously synthol

http://www.bestgore.com/medical/anabolic-steroids-side-effects-nasty-open-muscle-rupture/


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> warning graphic exploded bicep. nsfw
> 
> Synthol Abuser Death Video | Best Gore
> 
> ...




the "what people searched to get here'' is funny because my actual thought process that got me there was... "has some idiot been stupid enough to inject synthol in their penis?"

after seeing the arm i'm done wondering about that today...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2013)

What about synthol titties, LW? You a fan?


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2013)

noooo way. lol, your mind is as bad as mine... i bet you have googled a lot of things you wish you hadn't too.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (May 13, 2013)

i find it hard to believe that most of that is even synthol or they are all loaded beyond belief. My buddy uses synthol and his protocol he spends over 300$ a month just to get an inch fully around his arm. His arms are not even close to what those idiots are. The main point to synthol as well is fascia stretching. It allows the fascia to stretch, which in theory will allow the muscle to grow easier. I think most of these guys are pinning fake shit or just oil. To pin real legit synthol that just about EVERY IFBB guy does and get those results would COST a fortune. 

Any one that says they would never run synthol i think if put in some of the guys positions would run it. Not the idiots in this video. But say your a national NPC guy going for a pro card and your getting beat EVERY time due to genetics. You just have no peak or no calves. You train them nothing. They are strong, but just dont pop for stage. You have been told this 100 times thats whats holding you back. I think i would take synthol. Guys who dont compete and are just week day gym warriors there just lazy and idiots.


----------



## usmarine (May 13, 2013)

a lot of pro body builders use the stuff. But usually for stuff like one bicep is bigger than the other to look even. these guys have one muscle in mind which makes them look horrible.


----------



## Bowden (May 13, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i find it hard to believe that most of that is even synthol or they are all loaded beyond belief. My buddy uses synthol and his protocol he spends over 300$ a month just to get an inch fully around his arm. His arms are not even close to what those idiots are. The main point to synthol as well is fascia stretching. It allows the fascia to stretch, which in theory will allow the muscle to grow easier. I think most of these guys are pinning fake shit or just oil. To pin real legit synthol that just about EVERY IFBB guy does and get those results would COST a fortune.
> 
> Any one that says they would never run synthol i think if put in some of the guys positions would run it. Not the idiots in this video. But say your a national NPC guy going for a pro card and your getting beat EVERY time due to genetics. You just have no peak or no calves. You train them nothing. They are strong, but just dont pop for stage. You have been told this 100 times thats whats holding you back. I think i would take synthol. Guys who dont compete and are just week day gym warriors there just lazy and idiots.



Hang on here a min.
It's not that all " week day" gym rats that do not compete and don't do drugs are lazy and idiots.
Some people just don't give a shit about doing enough drugs to be able to compete and win a bodybuilding plastic trophy worth 20 bucks.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2013)

You think these guys have implants?


----------



## jay_steel (May 13, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Hang on here a min.
> It's not that all " week day" gym rats that do not compete and don't do drugs are lazy and idiots.
> Some people just don't give a shit about doing enough drugs to be able to compete and win a bodybuilding plastic trophy worth 20 bucks.



I meant that guys that use synthol that dont compete are lazy and idiots... There is no reason to go to that level if you dont compete. I call guys that go to the gym and just fuck around and not take it serious week day gym rats. Guys like Azza i would consider that.


----------



## jay_steel (May 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You think these guys have implants?



No i have heard allot of these guys injecting MCT oil... or steril USP oils... The amount of oil thats in their bodys that would cost tens of thousands... Boston has openly stated using synthol and spending 3-400 on his protocol a month. There is VERY little oil in him. If they are using real synthol the cost would be outragous.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 13, 2013)

Have a good friend that uses seo's occasionally to break up this fascia tissue. He incorporates a fst7 style of training and the static stretching he does looks like torture. He looks nothing like these guys.. I can tell when he's doing it because he looks super full and slightly smooth.  But he only does it for 6 weeks or so. I believe this has made a dramatic effect on his appearance. He is like me he's tall and has a hard time putting on bulk.  I won't lie I have seriously considered it. He advises his method is very painful and really the only thing that has stopped me is I can't shoot in my biceps or calves.   
I know the stuff can be used in moderation as part of a very specific effort to break up fascia without looking like these dbags. But mentality that more is better is a what gets these guys in trouble.


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2013)

so synthol works is what your all saying, looking for a source now, I gotta huge


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> so synthol works is what your all saying, looking for a source now, I gotta huge



I need to werk on my gangsta sneer


----------



## futureMrO (May 13, 2013)

24in arms and 12in forearms is usually a dead give away lol


----------

